# Does your poodle make a good running partner?



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I used to run quite often..almost daily up to 10 miles or so a day..loved it. I was on the cross country team in high school and kept it up in college as well so it just became a habit.

I was also in the Army Reserve and basic training kind of kept me into it as well...

until the past few years...with working long hours and such I've been slacking..so i've started trying to make myself get back into it. When I was running daily many years ago in high school I always took my parents dog..she was a pit bull/catahoula mix and that dog could run for miles..she was an excellent running partner.

I tried taking Vega out with me the other day and perhaps it's just conditioning because he ran in short bursts but long distance is not his thing and I was not going to make him run more than he could handle. We stopped..got some water and walked the rest of the way.

He also needs to learn manners when running. I think he's wasting energy being too bouncy...he's a very bouncy boy! He likes to almost kind of hop/leap right next to me instead of just jogging..I guess this comes with time.

He does perfect off leash but around the neighborhood it wouldn't be safe. When we go to open fields and run I always let him off leash and he runs at his own pace but stays near me perfectly... I think this just means I need to live right on a beach so we can go running every morning..(that would be nice!).

Anyway...sorry for the lengthy post but do any of you run with your spoos? I usually take Pandora..my German Shepherd with me.. I'm convinced even I can't tire her out. She's a great running partner but she likes to bark/growl at every dog she sees..she's not really mean just vocal and tries to "protect" me on runs from everyone so I don't enjoy runs as much if she's with me and would prefer to take Vega.

Dodger is a couch potato and only prefers running with or after other dogs..i tried jogging with her but she just didn't enjoy it as much as a nice walk and i'm not going to force it on any of my dogs unless they seem to really enjoy doing it with me. I want this to be a fun activity and I think Vega really loves it he just burns all of his energy out at once if that makes sense.

Also...on a semi related note..how many of you have trained your dog to use a treadmill? My parents dog the pit bull mix used to use one. After I moved out they needed some way to give her the exercise she needed once I wasn't there to take her for her runs and she learned to LOVE the treadmill. I have a video of her somewhere where she would stand on the treadmill and start barking at it when she wanted it to start moving... lol

I have a treadmill but I got it many many years ago and I remember spending a small fortune on it and would rather not use it on my dogs. I think they would enjoy one though..maybe it will be a future purchase from craigslist or something if I can find a good sturdy one for a really good price.

Anyway, let me know your thoughts..if you read this far. :doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would love to one day take Vegas out running with me, but there's no way I'm going to do that for awhile as he's still a puppy. I've never been the running person, and I always told myself I'd go 'when I got my poodle.' So I don't really have an excuse in due time when he's older, lol.

I think Vega just needs to learn what you want from him as far as running goes? Maybe try taking some treats and a clicker out with you and let him know what he's doing right when he's doing it (trotting along with you.)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He was clicker trained as a puppy so that might be an excellent idea. I usually take some treats with me on our walks anyway. There is a couple not too far that have a very loud lab..and the told me if I want him to start to be quiet when we pass to bring a treat each time because all the other people who walk by usually do that so he expects it. So I always have treats anyway to give him one..and so far the lab has been quiet when walking past him..lol it's weird but it does work.

Anyway, I do think that might work because he's very food motivated and pretty easy to train as most poodles are.

He just gets so excited when we go out for walks and I think running just adds more excitement to it so he just doesn't know what to do.

I always told myself i'd start running again when I got a poodle as well..and Vega is just now about a year and a half old so I think age wise he's at a good place to start running.

If I do this on a regular basis do you think he might need a change in diet? He eats taste of the wild and i'm pretty sure it's high protein food but I know people need almost more to eat if they work out a lot I wasn't sure if it was true for dogs as well.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm afraid I wouldn't make a good running partner for my poodle. :doh:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, me and Paris go running anywhere fine, I hook her lead into my belt so I'm hands free, and we run!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Somebody asked me about running/walking the other day. They didn't want to take their dogs with them because of the pavement. I've never had a problem. It did take some training though and one is better then the other, but they love it. My Allie doesn't like it. She too only likes chasing other dogs. She really doesn't even care about walks.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

My terrier mix used to bounce all over rather than run WITH me... it was like we were in a contest to see who could jerk the other one around enough. After enough time and patience on my part, she learned that it was just much easier to go my way rather than try and dart every which way. Sometimes even just on walks she will start to pull, and usually all I have to say now is "Ummmm no." (... I talk to my dogs like they're people. Sometimes it is less of "um no" and more of "Where the hell are you going?") She'll look up at me and kind of slow down like "My bad!" It just took some time for her to get used to the faster pace and realize it wasn't a huge game.

My poodle on the other hand, while the tiniest of tiny, LOVES to come on runs with me. Seriously, he is the sportiest little munchkin. We have walked many miles together (I try not to take him too far to where he can't walk back on his own 6 to 7 lbs doesn't sound heavy, but it is over the course of two miles or so) but he especially loves to run along while I ride my bike. I thought I would surely run him over the first time, but he ran along with the front wheel, and watched it on his own. I'm pretty sure he prefers running with the bike rather than walking. Our last bike outing, we rode to a big open area near where I live (at least a mile and a half away) and played fetch/relaxed for about an hour then went home. He never once tried to stop or slow down and was game for it all. Vet said it's great to see an active small breed dog, rather than a couch potato.

Anyway, I guess the first part of that answered the running question and the last part the poodle question, lol!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure about running LOL as not sure my body can run anymore. I will walkfor hours with the spoos though and love it. I take water in a clip on belt water bottle holder and casey learned to drink fromthe squirt bottle. Mandy I just squirt it in her mouth as she didn't get the idea.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but I'm just looking for other runners... Rogan and I are really enjoying our runs together now that he's old enough to go for a bit of a longer distance, 5k for now is as far as we go. My one challenge is he is very side tracked by other dogs; at this point, I'm just giving him leash corrections and I just keep on running, but it's annoying! And with the weather getting nicer up here, there will be more and more dogs out on walks... will he ever just get over it, and ignore the other dogs?! Someone I know said to put him on a "halti" for runs, but I really don't want to, I just want him to be good! any thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I jog with Mitch 2-3 times a week. He didn't really get it at first, and would have a burst of speed then trail behind. It was good resistance training for me  But now he's got the hang of it, and while I don't think he loves it, he doesn't mind. 

AIDAN - if you put peanut butter or something on a spoon, and hold it at your side and jog, that might keep Vega in place.

HEATHER - I would not use the halti. Just continue with leash corrections and he'll get the hang of it soon. How old is Rogan? It's not really recommended to run with them until they're 18 months because it stresses the joints.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My husband takes our Mini out on runs. From what he says, he keeps right on up, but he was leashed trained by the breeder and he doesn't get sidetracked or anything. He also enjoys going on long, brisk walks with me (I am not a good runner), and does excellently, even with our jogging stroller.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> HEATHER - I would not use the halti. Just continue with leash corrections and he'll get the hang of it soon. How old is Rogan? It's not really recommended to run with them until they're 18 months because it stresses the joints.


Locket; Rogan is almost 9 months. I was under the impression that about 5 minutes per month of life was a good rule of thumb... so 9 months, he can run for about 45 minutes? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. He doesn't seem to get tired at all and would still play ball in the back yard after if I let him! Anyway, knowing about stress on the joints etc, I have never had him out with me to run more then 30 minutes at a time, and we only do this 3x/week (I wish I could get out more, but I have a crazy busy life right now!). The 5 k route I do takes me about 25 minutes, so believe me, we're not running fast, it's more of a light jog then a run for sure! 

I'm much more concerned about taking him to the dog park, because he tears around like a maniac running full speed the whole time we're there... he loves it, but I think it could easily be too much for him if I'm not careful. 

Anyway, thanks for the advice on the halti, I'll stick with what I'm doing and hopefully he'll learn that the other dogs are not for him to play with during my run!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

jeepers, 5km in 25 mins? that's over 10kph, which is a darn site faster than I can run. hahaha! I can't get do 5km in 30 mins. lol


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

*heather* said:


> Locket; Rogan is almost 9 months. I was under the impression that about 5 minutes per month of life was a good rule of thumb... so 9 months, he can run for about 45 minutes? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. He doesn't seem to get tired at all and would still play ball in the back yard after if I let him! Anyway, knowing about stress on the joints etc, I have never had him out with me to run more then 30 minutes at a time, and we only do this 3x/week (I wish I could get out more, but I have a crazy busy life right now!). The 5 k route I do takes me about 25 minutes, so believe me, we're not running fast, it's more of a light jog then a run for sure!
> 
> I'm much more concerned about taking him to the dog park, because he tears around like a maniac running full speed the whole time we're there... he loves it, but I think it could easily be too much for him if I'm not careful.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advice on the halti, I'll stick with what I'm doing and hopefully he'll learn that the other dogs are not for him to play with during my run!!


Our vet recommends larger dogs, especially those breeds at risk for HD, not start running on pavement until one year plus.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't make a good running partner for my poodle. :doh:


DITTO. I'm starting to take Titan out on short runs...like..15 minutes max. (half the time jogging, half the time walking). In total I run about 1/3 a mile (sadly)...I hope this doesn't stress his joints too much since he's only 9 months...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

meehkim said:


> DITTO. I'm starting to take Titan out on short runs...like..15 minutes max. (half the time jogging, half the time walking). In total I run about 1/3 a mile (sadly)...I hope this doesn't stress his joints too much since he's only 9 months...


Maybe I'll start doing that too then... I thought I was doing the right thing. Guess not. I keep thinking to myself, what do wild dogs and wolves do? Does the mamma wolf tell the pup not to run too much til he's a year? It just all seems so unnatural to me. But hey, if it's best for Rogan, we'll slow it down a bit til he's a year. I've only been running with him the past 2 weeks since our snow melted, before that I was running at the gym on the nice warm ice-free treadmill! lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Maybe I'll start doing that too then... I thought I was doing the right thing. Guess not. I keep thinking to myself, what do wild dogs and wolves do? Does the mamma wolf tell the pup not to run too much til he's a year? It just all seems so unnatural to me. But hey, if it's best for Rogan, we'll slow it down a bit til he's a year. I've only been running with him the past 2 weeks since our snow melted, before that I was running at the gym on the nice warm ice-free treadmill! lol


It's the difference between forced and unforced running. In the wild, wolf pups might be running around, but its not a long distance thing, it's a sprint, rest, sprint, rest type thing. Same with puppies. They'll go bananas and then stop, and then bananas and stop. 

When taking your dog to run, of course he'll be game to go go go, but it doesn't mean his joints are ready for that continuous grinding. The cartilage needs time to build up, and the stress of running/jogging with no rest, even if he can and is willing to do so, can wear on the cartilage and cause joint problems.

If possible, get Rogan to run on grass or something rather than pavement.


----------

